# 20v with webers?



## bvillelounge (Jan 28, 2003)

Does anyone know of a weber intake manifold for a 20v? I'd like to find one for an AEB head. Thanks.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: 20v with webers? (bvillelounge)*

Hmmm, an even spaced out 20v carb manifold...
I thought dBilas offered one, I checked, but it was for ITB's.
I have seen many small port 20v intake manifold modified to fit a 16v intake lower/flange, the port spacing is close enough. Maybe source a 16v carb manifold if you can't find a 20v, plenty to choose from, then just cut it match to a 20v manifold.
The N/A 20v ADR lower might be a better piece to work with from the get go, since it goes from a heavy oval to round... there might be a point in the transition that would match the 16v shape very well.
Rodney from JRC has these from time to time, I got one from him in the past...








A carb'd 20v would be a bad ass set up, so please do it.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: 20v with webers? (bvillelounge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bvillelounge* »_Does anyone know of a weber intake manifold for a 20v? I'd like to find one for an AEB head. Thanks.

I have them.
Send me a PM for exact details.


----------



## bvillelounge (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: 20v with webers? (billyVR6)*

Yea, I have a 16v intake that I thought I could cut, but it's kind of being used right now. I was hoping to find one to bolt on. I think Raffi at eurosport did one years ago but I don't remember what port head or any details. Thanks for the info.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: 20v with webers? (bvillelounge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bvillelounge* »_I think Raffi at eurosport did one years ago but I don't remember what port head or any details.

You are correct!
I totally forgot about that, it was an ADR base build up on carbs..
162whp +/- if I am not mistaken.
INA, posted that manifold he has, that looks damn good, .
It might not work with a dual weber set up, port spacing.
Either way, he has one to offer, and it could be made to work however you see fit.
Here's to a carb'd 20v.


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: 20v with webers? (billyVR6)*

Rowland makes them and http://www.porttuning.com is a distributor.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *vwpat* »_Rowland makes them and http://www.porttuning.com is a distributor.

You ever tried getting 1 of these manifolds from porttuning?I did for an entire year before I gave up and built my own.They dont answer your phone calls and they dont respond to your emails.
You have better luck getting them direct from Rowland in South Africa.
Raffi's engine:


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
You ever tried getting 1 of these manifolds from porttuning?I did for an entire year before I gave up and built my own.They dont answer your phone calls and they dont respond to your emails.
You have better luck getting them direct from Rowland in South Africa.
Raffi's engine:








It did not take long to get my manifold from port-tuning but it did take 2 months to get my throttle bodies.







and my Tps sensor was the wrong clock position


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (eurotrashrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotrashrabbit* »_It did not take long to get my manifold from port-tuning but it did take 2 months to get my throttle bodies.







and my Tps sensor was the wrong clock position









No fair...you had an ABA cross flow.Those are getting to be a dime a dozen now








20V ITB manifolds are like water in the desert. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif ...sourcing one is like finding a _striper_ in the desert!


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

here ya go: http://www.manifolds.co.za/vw.htm


----------



## bvillelounge (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: (vwpat)*

Thanks for the help guys. I'll get one somehow and get this thing started.


----------



## bvillelounge (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: (bvillelounge)*

I contacted Rowland about the manifold and they don't make a large port one but they have hogged out the small one to work. It was no problem to order. I paid for it and they said they would ship on the 11th. Pretty easy and not very expensive.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (bvillelounge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bvillelounge* »_I contacted Rowland about the manifold and they don't make a large port one but they have hogged out the small one to work. It was no problem to order. I paid for it and they said they would ship on the 11th. Pretty easy and not very expensive. 

Let me know how it goes. Cost you about $350US right?


----------

